# Anabolic Fusion Labs Accutane 20mg x 100 tabs



## needle

Anyone tried Anabolic Fusion Labs Accutane 20mg x 100 tabs ?

Just seen it on a site and it looks new as never seen it on there before - works out cheaper than my current accutane i buy so i am interested in this!


----------



## DutchTony

I'm gonna bump this as also interested


----------



## dusher

chopthebench said:


> Anyone tried Anabolic Fusion Labs Accutane 20mg x 100 tabs ?
> 
> Just seen it on a site and it looks new as never seen it on there before - works out cheaper than my current accutane i buy so i am interested in this!
> 
> View attachment 94134


Have two tubs on the way, Ill let you know.


----------



## baggsy1436114680

if its decent expect a price increase by the day


----------



## dusher

Would they be any problem ingesting isotretinoin in tablet form? Rather than gelcap which Ive normally had.

Think Ill start on 20mg and work my way up. Im 250lbs so this should be quite an underdose.

Ill let people know how I get on.


----------



## needle

Im so tempted to buy them but worried they wont be as good as the ones ive already got


----------



## needle

Just bought them! Will use them as soon as i get...bumping up accutane to 60mg ED.


----------



## DutchTony

chopthebench said:


> Just bought them! Will use them as soon as i get...bumping up accutane to 60mg ED.


Where did you get them from mate?


----------



## dusher

Been on them 40mg all week, no effects as yet. No sides, no outbreak, no clearing of skin.

Ill continue to run them but I have a funny feeling there bunk/underdosed.


----------



## needle

dusher said:


> Been on them 40mg all week, no effects as yet. No sides, no outbreak, no clearing of skin.
> 
> Ill continue to run them but I have a funny feeling there bunk/underdosed.


Lets hope it isn't bunk/underdosed


----------



## DutchTony

Any other reviews?


----------



## dusher

chopthebench said:


> Lets hope it isn't bunk/underdosed


I got some from cipla aswell, will compare them.


----------



## gujkhan

dusher said:


> Been on them 40mg all week, no effects as yet. No sides, no outbreak, no clearing of skin.
> 
> Ill continue to run them but I have a funny feeling there bunk/underdosed.


When i was on tane not this brand, sides hit between 2-3 weeks such as dry lips and noticed less oil on my face in the mornings around this time, even though it is dubbed a miracle drug give it abit more time. i also used 40mg to begin


----------



## needle

Didnt realise its your first week on accutane, thought it was your first week of these pills! Yeah took me about 2 weeks to get the side effects kicking in!

I'll start these next week and just use them instead of the current ones i got and see if they keep up.


----------



## DutchTony

chopthebench said:


> Didnt realise its your first week on accutane, thought it was your first week of these pills! Yeah took me about 2 weeks to get the side effects kicking in!
> 
> I'll start these next week and just use them instead of the current ones i got and see if they keep up.


I'm gonna join you all and get these as well :thumb:


----------



## dusher

Ahh last time I used them they were from Roche. Probably why the effects started quicker, they were very good.


----------



## needle

Roche? Whats that mate?


----------



## needle

Just a update peeps!

I got them today (bloody quick  ) Just started them today and took one today and will go on 60mg ED now.


----------



## dusher

chopthebench said:


> Roche? Whats that mate?




Cost a bomb though. I was 2 stone lighter as well which might be why they kicked in quicker.


----------



## needle

Just a update guys i have upped my intake to 80mg ED and my face is still drying up nicely! Dry skin all over my nose and lips also getting major nose bleeds as before on the old accutane.


----------



## Kray

Just found this on a site about Accutane. I wear contacts, just wondering if anyone else does and has suffered this???

"Isotretinoin can make your eyes dry. This can be relieved with artificial tear drops. Ask your doctor or pharmacist for advice. If you wear contact lenses you may find that they become uncomfortable during treatment and you have to wear glasses instead."


----------



## needle

I do get sore eyes but i cant says it due to dryness from accutane or just lack of sleep!

I would give it a bash mate and see how it works for you.


----------



## dusher

Ive found at 40mg my skin is actually starting to clear up. But no getting any sides. Prefer to wait longer for the effects is the sides keep at bay.


----------



## needle

Yeah mate im getting the same sides as i was on 40mg. Maybe a little more dryness on the skin but moisturizer is keeping it calm!


----------



## Kray

Cheers bud ill give them a try. you getting them from Hyper********??


----------



## dusher

HP sauce


----------



## DutchTony

I'm sure people will be able to crack these codes of yours


----------



## dusher

DutchTony said:


> I'm sure people will be able to crack these codes of yours


No idea what you are talking about. I just like HP sauce :whistling:


----------



## Kray

Quality! hahaaa 

HP sauce it is then!


----------



## needle

Lol yup HP Sauce! Had to bring it back down to 40mg as the nose bleeds were outrageous! Had about 4 in one day and was too much at work! May tailor up to 60mg.


----------



## DutchTony

chopthebench said:


> Lol yup HP Sauce! Had to bring it back down to 40mg as the nose bleeds were outrageous! Had about 4 in one day and was too much at work! May tailor up to 60mg.


Other than the nose bleeds, how were you finding the dry skin mate?


----------



## needle

Dry skin wasn't too bad but then i wasn't on 80mg for long! Got a bit of flakiness on the forehead and bit more on the nose - moisturized twice a day, after a shower in the morning and then bed time. I don't mind the dry skin was just the nose bleeds got too much - running to the toilet at work due to a nose bleed and then people watching me dripping with blood over the sink in the toilets not good!


----------



## Kray

im really looking forward to getting on this now! lol

gotta be better than the spots/acne etc! i got lumps on my face and forehead towards the end of my test.e cycle and it looked like i had fcuking ball bearing implants!! 

got some antibiotics off doctor but havent done a thing so ill give these a bash.....

ive never had any greasy skin or spots EVER so people start to notice this sh1t!


----------



## needle

Its working good for me - same as the previous stuff i was using.

Tell me about it buddy the stuff I've had from the doctors over many years has done nothing.


----------



## dusher

Think I might up it to 60mg. 40mg is ok, but think its a little bit of an under dose for my weight


----------



## needle

Just a little update here...

This Accutane works perfectly. Keeping me dry and clean as the previous stuff i was using and exact same symptoms too.

Only thing i noticed is if i eat this with a empty stomach i get a very sore head for 2 hours and face feels very burny! Always taking it after food after a few empty stomach attempts!


----------



## Kray

ive been on these for two weeks now and started clearing up after 4 days @20mg ED, definitely works ! thank fook

going to up it to 40mg ED as im getting well into another cycle now. still got the odd signs hence the increase.....


----------



## Lew1s

been on these at 20mg per day for 4 days now, face already feels alot drier, also having the initial breakout i think - getting spots on parts of my face i'd never normally get them. I take it this is just what was bound to come out anyway, all coming up in one go. These have made me feel a little light headed and I do feel very sick if I take it without a meal, if the drying out carries on at this rate though with such a low dose then I won't need to run this for long. I only ever got the odd spot before my last cycle, I want to eliminate all the spots i've got at the moment then just save a few tubs for future cycles - 20mg eod or something along those lines to keep me dry enough not to break out.


----------



## shieldsy

Edit -


----------



## needle

Damn I'm loving the 40mg at the moment  however i have noticed my dry lips aren't as dry as they were? I'm only lobbing on Vaseline / lip balm on them about 3 times a day top? I thought ti would of got worst due to the cold weather...

Is this a sign of my body getting used to this dosage?


----------



## Fatstuff

I only ever use 20-40mg , just started this brand today. I only use it to hold off steroid acne though


----------



## needle

Fatstuff said:


> I only ever use 20-40mg , just started this brand today. I only use it to hold off steroid acne though


Let us know how you get on chicken man, should be good!


----------



## Fatstuff

Chicken man?

Lol

U callin me chicken - no one calls me chicken!


----------



## needle




----------



## dusher

Im still on 40mg. Need the up the dose I think, they are getting better but no as much as Id like.


----------



## DutchTony

Are these definitely as strong as other brands considering the price?


----------



## needle

I believe they are... i am getting the same sides and effect of it compared to the other ones only thing is my lips arent drying up as much as a month ago! But rest of my skin is nice and dry!


----------



## needle

Thought id be a big man and take 60mg... nose bleed 40mins after the 3rd tab and another one while sleeping.

Back to 40mg i go. Lol


----------



## Guest

chopthebench said:


> Damn I'm loving the 40mg at the moment  however i have noticed my dry lips aren't as dry as they were? I'm only lobbing on Vaseline / lip balm on them about 3 times a day top? I thought ti would of got worst due to the cold weather...
> 
> Is this a sign of my body getting used to this dosage?


Been on 40mg for about 5 months now. Lips don't hurt as much, it's as if they've got use to it  Saw derm yesterday got some bloods done and asked if I can go up to 60mg for 2 months. Fingers crossed


----------



## needle

Jd123 said:


> Been on 40mg for about 5 months now. Lips don't hurt as much, it's as if they've got use to it  Saw derm yesterday got some bloods done and asked if I can go up to 60mg for 2 months. Fingers crossed


Woo thats good to know! Yeah mate hopefully derm says to up it if you need it upped


----------



## DutchTony

Jd123 said:


> Been on 40mg for about 5 months now. Lips don't hurt as much, it's as if they've got use to it  Saw derm yesterday got some bloods done and asked if I can go up to 60mg for 2 months. Fingers crossed


What's the improvement like after 5 months mate?


----------



## Guest

DutchTony said:


> What's the improvement like after 5 months mate?


Face is good mate, back has also cleared up just some little marks left but she was really happy with it. Chest breaking out abit and has scarred a little so she's prescribed me some steroid cream to try and help. I think I've got really lucky with my derm. Literally mentioned that I wouldn't mind upping it to get clear and she said it was fine. Think I'm going to go for another 2 months. But to be honest with you if I had too It wouldn't bother me doing another 6!


----------



## Lew1s

your face is definitely hit first with the clearing I think, my back is slowly getting better but not as drastic as my face. I didn't have many on my face anyway but i'd always have 1 or 2 small ones mostly every other day, haven't got a single spot now


----------



## Guest

Lew1s said:


> your face is definitely hit first with the clearing I think, my back is slowly getting better but not as drastic as my face. I didn't have many on my face anyway but i'd always have 1 or 2 small ones mostly every other day, haven't got a single spot now


Yeah shoulders/back/chest are always the last to clear


----------



## Fatstuff

Since swapping onto them i have noticed my lips are less dry - possibly underdosed?


----------



## dusher

Fatstuff said:


> Since swapping onto them i have noticed my lips are less dry - possibly underdosed?


Definitely yes.


----------



## Fatstuff

dusher said:


> Definitely yes.


if half dosed though, price is still good


----------



## dusher

Fatstuff said:


> if half dosed though, price is still good


I got them when they were buy one get one free so yep. Upping my dose to 60mg as Ive just started a course.


----------



## needle

Fatstuff said:


> Since swapping onto them i have noticed my lips are less dry - possibly underdosed?


I was thinking this but i only got less dryer lips after being on it for about 3-4 weeks... this would be just getting use to it? I cant up the dose as i tried it and get nose bleeds very quickly.


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> Since swapping onto them i have noticed my lips are less dry - possibly underdosed?


Im on genuine stuff from derm mate and my lips arn't half as bad any more

Forgot to ring up about blood results today. Sides were aching occasionally so wasnt gonna jump to the 60mg without getting checked out.

Will I break out when increasing?


----------



## dusher

Jd123 said:


> Im on genuine stuff from derm mate and my lips arn't half as bad any more
> 
> Forgot to ring up about blood results today. Sides were aching occasionally so wasnt gonna jump to the 60mg without getting checked out.
> 
> Will I break out when increasing?


Do they still give out Roche Roaccutance?


----------



## Guest

dusher said:


> Do they still give out Roche Roaccutance?


Yeah it's the only one they give out I think


----------



## needle

Jd123 said:


> Im on genuine stuff from derm mate and my lips arn't half as bad any more
> 
> Forgot to ring up about blood results today. Sides were aching occasionally so wasnt gonna jump to the 60mg without getting checked out.
> 
> Will I break out when increasing?


I dont think you will break out, i have increased by 20mg just suffered some extra sides but no break out.


----------



## Zzz102

ive been on accutane 7 month notw under supervision.. i break out every single time the dose is upped and very badly at that.. although i do have acne fulminans so my case is slightly different lol


----------



## mark84

Ialways used Cipla ones from unitedpharmacies, but they've stopped selling them now. Shouldi move on to these Anabolic Fusion ones then? Anyone been ripped off, and any idea if they're genuinely 20mg or semi dosed?

Cheers guys!


----------



## Guest

Zzz102 said:


> ive been on accutane 7 month notw under supervision.. i break out every single time the dose is upped and very badly at that.. although i do have acne fulminans so my case is slightly different lol


F*cking hell hope I don't. Got some steroid cream as well she's perscribed. Hopefully all goes to plan!


----------



## Guest

mark84 said:


> Ialways used Cipla ones from unitedpharmacies, but they've stopped selling them now. Shouldi move on to these Anabolic Fusion ones then? Anyone been ripped off, and any idea if they're genuinely 20mg or semi dosed?
> 
> Cheers guys!


Surely go for roche, as thats the proper stuff Im on. Or is it well expensive?


----------



## mark84

Jd123 said:


> Surely go for roche, as thats the proper stuff Im on. Or is it well expensive?


Roche isn't available from HyperP. That'd be the dream. I'm just wondering, this stuff is craaazy cheap. So some of you guys are getting decent results with it?


----------



## DutchTony

Has anyone tried the other brand on HP? Intas labs iirc. Slightly more expensive than anabolic fusion but still very cheap in comparison to everywhere else.


----------



## needle

DutchTony said:


> Has anyone tried the other brand on HP? Intus labs iirc. Slightly more expensive than anabolic fusion but still very cheap in comparison to everywhere else.


Thats the one i was using first, AF labs is tablets and the other one is soft capsules like my cod liver capsules except a dark redish colour.

These 2 are the only accutane i have ever used and both for me are just as good as each other at the same dosage. I will be buying another tub of AF labs as its doing a great job for me 

I dont know how either of these 2 compare against the more expensive stuff or derma accutane but for the price and effect im not too fussed in finding


----------



## needle

mark84 said:


> Roche isn't available from HyperP. That'd be the dream. I'm just wondering, this stuff is craaazy cheap. So some of you guys are getting decent results with it?


For me mate the accutane is working!


----------



## mark84

chopthebench said:


> For me mate the accutane is working!


Sounds promising, it's a great find. You reckon it's fully dosed or a bit shy of 20mg?


----------



## needle

mark84 said:


> Sounds promising, it's a great find. You reckon it's fully dosed or a bit shy of 20mg?


I couldnt tell you mate comparing it to the stuff you would get from a derma as ive only used the two from the website but for me both work just as good as each other at 40mg. Ive had very severe bacne when younger just wished it was around then lol.


----------



## sean9461

is it worth getting this over going to your GP and getting it prescribed?


----------



## mark84

chopthebench said:


> I couldnt tell you mate comparing it to the stuff you would get from a derma as ive only used the two from the website but for me both work just as good as each other at 40mg. Ive had very severe bacne when younger just wished it was around then lol.


Cheers for reply mate, if that other stuff you got on the site is Intas as you can't tell the difference then that's a great sign - I've heard Intas is the best and most potent manufacturer (aside from Roche).


----------



## needle

sean9461 said:


> is it worth getting this over going to your GP and getting it prescribed?


If you can get it prescribed then go that route id say as you'd be monitored with tests and best of all the sh!t will be free!


----------



## needle

mark84 said:


> Cheers for reply mate, if that other stuff you got on the site is Intas as you can't tell the difference then that's a great sign - I've heard Intas is the best and most potent manufacturer (aside from Roche).


This is a pic of the other stuff


----------



## sean9461

chopthebench said:


> If you can get it prescribed then go that route id say as you'd be monitored with tests and best of all the sh!t will be free!


i havnt actually tried yet, but i take it that it isnt as easy as id thought to get it prescribed?

My GP sucks and is only open 9-5 monday to friday and you can only book an appointment on the day - not in advance. So i have to book a day off work to go which is pathetic.

I may go down this route as well.

If i started taking these, after 3 months everything cleared up. whats the chances of acne and spots coming back?

Cheers


----------



## needle

sean9461 said:


> i havnt actually tried yet, but i take it that it isnt as easy as id thought to get it prescribed?
> 
> My GP sucks and is only open 9-5 monday to friday and you can only book an appointment on the day - not in advance. So i have to book a day off work to go which is pathetic.
> 
> I may go down this route as well.
> 
> If i started taking these, after 3 months everything cleared up. whats the chances of acne and spots coming back?
> 
> Cheers


Your GP wont prescribed them but would need to refer you to a derma first and then the derma needs to think if it will be suitable for you to go on it which for me was a complete waist of time. Spending years trying sh!tty tablets and creams prescribed by my doctor and then eventually getting to go to the derma and then being given other sh!t by them too for many years i gave up and just lived with it hoping it would calm down itself. Used some of the stuff from acne.org which i would say helped it a bit but nothing compared to these 2 products!

I think the last question is one of those questions which comes down to the person, some people can clear up for good after a cycle of it (length varies) whereas some need to keep going on it for a long time.


----------



## sean9461

chopthebench said:


> Your GP wont prescribed them but would need to refer you to a derma first and then the derma needs to think if it will be suitable for you to go on it which for me was a complete waist of time. Spending years trying sh!tty tablets and creams prescribed by my doctor and then eventually getting to go to the derma and then being given other sh!t by them too for many years i gave up and just lived with it hoping it would calm down itself. Used some of the stuff from acne.org which i would say helped it a bit but nothing compared to these 2 products!
> 
> I think the last question is one of those questions which comes down to the person, some people can clear up for good after a cycle of it (length varies) whereas some need to keep going on it for a long time.


well for me i think its mainly because im a teen lol im 19 and i get spots on my face (not huge boils) just normal regular bumps that inflame. When i shave the heads come off causing scaring which never heals as i shave again and the head get cut off again. I now get them on my back and shoulders too. i see one spot clear but another one comes. So i think if accutane clears it for me they will just come back again when im off it. Dont think anything will help me haha


----------



## slunkeh

I have bought these and on week 2 at 40mg per day. Definatly working. Spots on back almost gone and have dry lips and less oil on my face. Good to go. Reccomend.


----------



## Guest

sean9461 said:


> i havnt actually tried yet, but i take it that it isnt as easy as id thought to get it prescribed?
> 
> My GP sucks and is only open 9-5 monday to friday and you can only book an appointment on the day - not in advance. So i have to book a day off work to go which is pathetic.
> 
> I may go down this route as well.
> 
> If i started taking these, after 3 months everything cleared up. whats the chances of acne and spots coming back?
> 
> Cheers


I was on antibiotics for a couple years, which are [email protected] My skin was no where near as bad as some people's I just wanted rid. Got offered it when I was 17 and turned it down because I am a pu55y. Then was offered again in march, but I asked the consultant derm I was seeing whether I could drink on them and he was like dont even think about it. And I was at uni so would of been sh*t. So I took more antibiotics. Then saw another derm who put me on another months antibiotics to get me to summer break for uni. Started the day after we broke up from uni which was may 20th. Still on them now  But i've told the derm I want to stay on as long as possible so these b*stards dont come back!

SO as you can see it is a bit long winded. I didn't struggle like some and turned it down a few times. You need to get referral through your gp to a dermatologist. That could take months depending on where you live as well. As for 3 months I believe minimum is 4 but id go say 40mg/60mg/80mg/80mg and maybe another month at 80mg


----------



## sean9461

Jd123 said:


> I was on antibiotics for a couple years, which are [email protected] My skin was no where near as bad as some people's I just wanted rid. Got offered it when I was 17 and turned it down because I am a pu55y. Then was offered again in march, but I asked the consultant derm I was seeing whether I could drink on them and he was like dont even think about it. And I was at uni so would of been sh*t. So I took more antibiotics. Then saw another derm who put me on another months antibiotics to get me to summer break for uni. Started the day after we broke up from uni which was may 20th. Still on them now  But i've told the derm I want to stay on as long as possible so these b*stards dont come back!
> 
> SO as you can see it is a bit long winded. I didn't struggle like some and turned it down a few times. You need to get referral through your gp to a dermatologist. That could take months depending on where you live as well. As for 3 months I believe minimum is 4 but id go say 40mg/60mg/80mg/80mg and maybe another month at 80mg


So thats like 500+ pills.

decisions decisions is it really worth paying 150 pounds to save hassle from a GP or go to GP and get hassle lol


----------



## Guest

sean9461 said:


> So thats like 500+ pills.
> 
> decisions decisions is it really worth paying 150 pounds to save hassle from a GP or go to GP and get hassle lol


Maybe as they will want you on atleast a year of anti b's


----------



## sean9461

Jd123 said:


> Maybe as they will want you on atleast a year of anti b's


But surely thats a bad thing?

Im sure i read something at one point that taking anti bs for a long time can cause that thing that was going around in hospitals with some mutated chain which couldnt be treated by anything.

EDIT: MRSA it was


----------



## Guest

sean9461 said:


> But surely thats a bad thing?
> 
> Im sure i read something at one point that taking anti bs for a long time can cause that thing that was going around in hospitals with some mutated chain which couldnt be treated by anything.
> 
> EDIT: MRSA it was


It's bad if you want accutane yes. Means you have to **** around for ages

get some yourself. Go to your gp, tell him what your doing. Say you want blood test forms and do 5 months 60/80/80/80/80 will clear them for sureee


----------



## slunkeh

I have bought these and on week 2 at 40mg per day. Definatly working. Spots on back almost gone and have dry lips and less oil on my face. Good to go. Reccomend.


----------



## bigcraig1990

i have been on these for a month now and gotta say im doubting their legitimacy/dosage... I was on roaccutance for 30 days at 20mg a day before (all I could afford) and at the end of the 30 days every bit of my skin was dry, you could literally rub any part of my body and flakey white skin would call off. With the anabolic fusion lab stuff I have been on 60mg a day for around a month and in the first week everything got dry as they did before but after about the second week the dryness has basically stopped except on my lips and I am starting to get the odd break out on my back again... this happening with anyone else?


----------



## needle

bigcraig1990 said:


> i have been on these for a month now and gotta say im doubting their legitimacy/dosage... I was on roaccutance for 30 days at 20mg a day before (all I could afford) and at the end of the 30 days every bit of my skin was dry, you could literally rub any part of my body and flakey white skin would call off. With the anabolic fusion lab stuff I have been on 60mg a day for around a month and in the first week everything got dry as they did before but after about the second week the dryness has basically stopped except on my lips and I am starting to get the odd break out on my back again... this happening with anyone else?


Have you just come off cycle / in pct?


----------



## bigcraig1990

my last cycle finished in March... Tbol, Test E and Tren E it really f*cked me over for acne, never had a spot before and now my back its ruined


----------



## mark84

bigcraig1990 said:


> i have been on these for a month now and gotta say im doubting their legitimacy/dosage... I was on roaccutance for 30 days at 20mg a day before (all I could afford) and at the end of the 30 days every bit of my skin was dry, you could literally rub any part of my body and flakey white skin would call off. With the anabolic fusion lab stuff I have been on 60mg a day for around a month and in the first week everything got dry as they did before but after about the second week the dryness has basically stopped except on my lips and I am starting to get the odd break out on my back again... this happening with anyone else?


I think if they were fake or really underdosed you wouldnt have experienced anything in the first week. Your back is probably getting an initial breakout from it, which is very common. If your lips are still dry its definatley working. Remember to takeit with meals or something with a decent fat content, like milk.


----------



## needle

Finished my first tub and just ordered the second  Going to take the other ones i have spare till the new tub comes!


----------



## needle

Question for the peeps getting Accutane from their derma... Do they take blood tests and if so how often?


----------



## DutchTony

Don't know but i'll bump this


----------



## bailey-bose

just brought some of these going on 40mg for 50days then see what happens prob need get some more and go for 100days on 40mg


----------



## Zzz102

chopthebench said:


> Question for the peeps getting Accutane from their derma... Do they take blood tests and if so how often?


yes.. monthly at first.. now every other month as bloods are always stable


----------



## needle

Zzz102 said:


> yes.. monthly at first.. now every other month as bloods are always stable


I don't really know how blood tests work etc but would the blood tests they do show any signs of steroid use?


----------



## Zzz102

chopthebench said:


> I don't really know how blood tests work etc but would the blood tests they do show any signs of steroid use?


no they dont mate jus cholestrol liver n kidneys really


----------



## mark84

I think generally with bloods it the Yanks that are really paranoid, they put their patients on huge doses (generally 60mg-80mg/day for 6 months or so), and from what i've seen they have bloods done every month, if there's a problem then they lower the dose to say 20mg/day and then see how the bloods turn out the following month. Hope that helps.


----------



## bigcraig1990

has HP closed down? I've been buying mine monthly but says "website disabled " now


----------



## dusher

bigcraig1990 said:


> has HP closed down? I've been buying mine monthly but says "website disabled " now


Looks that way doesn't it. Sure he will have a new website up soon.


----------



## mark84

Agh, HP's semi-working here, no pictures loading but it is there, hopefully it's just server problems.


----------



## Guest

Totally gone now, any updates?


----------



## needle

There was a thread regarding HP Sauce but it got closed down i think, lets not get this thread closed down


----------



## mark84

chopthebench said:


> There was a thread regarding HP Sauce but it got closed down i think, lets not get this thread closed down


^^I concur, this is the last thing i will say on the matter, i got this quote from HP sauces info on a popular review site:

"Just a host issue, Please be patient and bear with us its the weekend so majority of hosting companies are closed till Monday,we are trying our best to be up and running by tomorrow! and we will be having the BOGOF sale on Tor as soon as we are up"

Hope that's of use to you all.


----------



## Guest

chopthebench said:


> Question for the peeps getting Accutane from their derma... Do they take blood tests and if so how often?


was every 8 weeks ish. But then they dropped right down and went 3 months without one and I only had one as my side was hurting. (Wasn't kidneys)

If you getting them done I'd do one at 8 weeks then same again just to check


----------



## Lewy_h

Anyone just using 20mg a day of this stuff? i only get the odd few spots just wondering wether that will be enough


----------



## mark84

Lewy_h said:


> Anyone just using 20mg a day of this stuff? i only get the odd few spots just wondering wether that will be enough


20mg of it should be, assuming it's fully dosed. I'd say alternate between 1 a day and 2 every other day to make sure.


----------



## Lewy_h

mark84 said:


> 20mg of it should be, assuming it's fully dosed. I'd say alternate between 1 a day and 2 every other day to make sure.


okay cheers


----------



## dusher

Lewy_h said:


> Anyone just using 20mg a day of this stuff? i only get the odd few spots just wondering wether that will be enough


accutane is a bit extreme for one or two spots imo.


----------



## Lewy_h

dusher said:


> accutane is a bit extreme for one or two spots imo.


I've tried a few things off the doctors as well as nearly every face wash etc an they all do jack ****, I get quite a few black heads so trying this low dose of accutane


----------



## mark84

When you guys buy this stuff does your order status say 'pending' even after you've done a bank transfer? I paid yesterday morning and haven't heared anything (except for the initial order confirmation before i handed my money over) is that normal?


----------



## Guest

mark84 said:


> When you guys buy this stuff does your order status say 'pending' even after you've done a bank transfer? I paid yesterday morning and haven't heared anything (except for the initial order confirmation before i handed my money over) is that normal?


Chill pal jeez, you get an email saying the status has changed to shipped when its errrr...... Shipped!


----------



## mark84

Spawn of Haney said:


> Chill pal jeez, you get an email saying the status has changed to shipped when its errrr...... Shipped!


I was just checking I'd done it right- like you dont have to mail or anything to say you've done the transfer. :tt2:


----------



## Guest

I do but I've a good rapport with the chap.

Most prob don't though.


----------



## dusher

mark84 said:


> When you guys buy this stuff does your order status say 'pending' even after you've done a bank transfer? I paid yesterday morning and haven't heared anything (except for the initial order confirmation before i handed my money over) is that normal?


Sometimes I got my order next day, sometimes it took over a week. Not a very reliable source, plus he's an ar$ehole as well. Another lad on here emailed him asking what was happening with his order and he basically told him 'if you dont like the way we do fking business then you can fk off'.

Friendly customer service eh?


----------



## mark84

dusher said:


> Sometimes I got my order next day, sometimes it took over a week. Not a very reliable source, plus he's an ar$ehole as well. Another lad on here emailed him asking what was happening with his order and he basically told him 'if you dont like the way we do fking business then you can fk off'.
> 
> Friendly customer service eh?


That's harsh, as long as I get my stuff I'll be happy.


----------



## Guest

Always got my orders the next day, have read that he's a bell end though.

Until he's one to me I will continue to use.


----------



## dusher

mark84 said:


> That's harsh, as long as I get my stuff I'll be happy.





Spawn of Haney said:


> Always got my orders the next day, have read that he's a bell end though.
> 
> Until he's one to me I will continue to use.


Yep he banned me from buying from the site because I said I thought his accutane was underdosed. So his customers aren't allowed a bad opinion on his gear it seems.

Ive tried 3 brands and his are definitely the worst. In the same sentence I said they were the cheapest too, but don't think he cared about that.


----------



## needle

Update time.

I had purchased another tub of these so while i waited for it to arrive i used the others one i have got for a week at the same dosage (40mg ED).

Anabolic Fusion Labs Accutane is underdosed going by the side effects.

With the other ones my lips got alot dryer and my skin started to dry up alot more with flakeyness!

As soon as i went back on AFL Accutane my skin stayed dry but not flakeyness and my lips got less dryer!

I will continue to use the AFL Accutane for now as they are doing enough for me and at good value but i will class them as underdosed.


----------



## DutchTony

chopthebench said:


> Update time.
> 
> I had purchased another tub of these so while i waited for it to arrive i used the others one i have got for a week at the same dosage (40mg ED).
> 
> Anabolic Fusion Labs Accutane is underdosed going by the side effects.
> 
> With the other ones my lips got alot dryer and my skin started to dry up alot more with flakeyness!
> 
> As soon as i went back on AFL Accutane my skin stayed dry but not flakeyness and my lips got less dryer!
> 
> I will continue to use the AFL Accutane for now as they are doing enough for me and at good value but i will class them as underdosed.


Cheers for the info mate. Good to know


----------



## dusher

chopthebench said:


> Update time.
> 
> I had purchased another tub of these so while i waited for it to arrive i used the others one i have got for a week at the same dosage (40mg ED).
> 
> Anabolic Fusion Labs Accutane is underdosed going by the side effects.
> 
> With the other ones my lips got alot dryer and my skin started to dry up alot more with flakeyness!
> 
> As soon as i went back on AFL Accutane my skin stayed dry but not flakeyness and my lips got less dryer!
> 
> I will continue to use the AFL Accutane for now as they are doing enough for me and at good value but i will class them as underdosed.


haha careful mate, he might ban you from buying from there!! :lol:


----------



## dusher

DutchTony said:


> Cheers for the info mate. Good to know


I would like to add, Im on 60mg a day now and my spots are still the same. Im honestly not much better than I was before.


----------



## The Cheese

I've cut down from 40mg ED to 40mg EOD.

I know AFL Accutane is working because when it cleared me up and I came off, the acne came back again. Going back on cleared it up again.

Can't say if it's underdosed and don't care. It works and that's all I want.


----------



## mark84

I've recieved mine today, it might not neccesarily be underdosed - but genuine accutane comes in a capsual filled with an oily substance, if i recall correctly this stops the active component of the pill from oxidising and keeps the capsuals more potent. I think if its half the equivilent dose it's still good value anyway.


----------



## dusher

mark84 said:


> I've recieved mine today, it might not neccesarily be underdosed - but genuine accutane comes in a capsual filled with an oily substance, if i recall correctly this stops the active component of the pill from oxidising and keeps the capsuals more potent. I think if its half the equivilent dose it's still good value anyway.


That sounds about right, every other accutane Ive seen was in caps. Was wondering if that was anything to do with it.


----------



## bigcraig1990

chopthebench said:


> Update time.
> 
> I had purchased another tub of these so while i waited for it to arrive i used the others one i have got for a week at the same dosage (40mg ED).
> 
> Anabolic Fusion Labs Accutane is underdosed going by the side effects.
> 
> With the other ones my lips got alot dryer and my skin started to dry up alot more with flakeyness!
> 
> As soon as i went back on AFL Accutane my skin stayed dry but not flakeyness and my lips got less dryer!
> 
> I will continue to use the AFL Accutane for now as they are doing enough for me and at good value but i will class them as underdosed.


exactly what I said in one of my previous posts, what brand is the other accutane mate?


----------



## dusher

bigcraig1990 said:


> exactly what I said in one of my previous posts, what brand is the other accutane mate?


Im on 60mg a day now and still have only a little less spots then when I started.


----------



## needle

bigcraig1990 said:


> exactly what I said in one of my previous posts, what brand is the other accutane mate?


Its the other ones from the site that cost a bit more and come in strips.


----------



## needle

Im not sure if my new tub is pish or i have suddenly got use to accutane.

I have been running it at 60mg ED now and i suffer from no nose bleeds and dont really have dry lips... some days i dont even need to put vaseline on my lips even in these dry cold days!

I have had spots continue to come out on my back and shoulders.

I really am doubting the new tub i got and will be taking it upto 80mg ED. At that dose my nose should be pretty much falling off from nose bleeds!

40mg ED with my old tub kept my lips dried out, nose bleeds now and then and no spots at all! This new tub isnt doing the same even at a higher dose.

Will keep this updated.


----------



## Zzz102

chopthebench said:


> Im not sure if my new tub is pish or i have suddenly got use to accutane.
> 
> I have been running it at 60mg ED now and i suffer from no nose bleeds and dont really have dry lips... some days i dont even need to put vaseline on my lips even in these dry cold days!
> 
> I have had spots continue to come out on my back and shoulders.
> 
> I really am doubting the new tub i got and will be taking it upto 80mg ED. At that dose my nose should be pretty much falling off from nose bleeds!
> 
> 40mg ED with my old tub kept my lips dried out, nose bleeds now and then and no spots at all! This new tub isnt doing the same even at a higher dose.
> 
> Will keep this updated.


Im on 80mg a day and have been for around 3 months. been on accutane for 7 months, and never had one nose bleed ever.. and lips arent really that dry


----------



## needle

Zzz102 said:


> Im on 80mg a day and have been for around 3 months. been on accutane for 7 months, and never had one nose bleed ever.. and lips arent really that dry


I wish i didnt suffer from the sides as much as i do


----------



## Guest

chopthebench said:


> Im not sure if my new tub is pish or i have suddenly got use to accutane.
> 
> I have been running it at 60mg ED now and i suffer from no nose bleeds and dont really have dry lips... some days i dont even need to put vaseline on my lips even in these dry cold days!
> 
> I have had spots continue to come out on my back and shoulders.
> 
> I really am doubting the new tub i got and will be taking it upto 80mg ED. At that dose my nose should be pretty much falling off from nose bleeds!
> 
> 40mg ED with my old tub kept my lips dried out, nose bleeds now and then and no spots at all! This new tub isnt doing the same even at a higher dose.
> 
> Will keep this updated.


After 6 months my lips are not bad any more, and I upped it last month to 60mg and they are no more drier


----------



## needle

Jd123 said:


> After 6 months my lips are not bad any more, and I upped it last month to 60mg and they are no more drier


Hopefully its the same case for me with upping it.. i was thinking that maybe that is the case however my acne isnt really getting any better as it did when i used the first tub.

All i can do is use the whole tub and then use the previous accutane i was using and see what the difference is...running them both at same dosages.


----------



## H_JM_S

read through the whole thread but still can't make my mind up to start using this brand or not. What are your guys opinions on it??


----------



## Elvis82

IMO even 20mg a day of properly dosed accutane should create the need for daily moisturising and lip balm within 2-3 weeks.If it doesn't either you are a rare minority or its underdosed.


----------



## needle

H_JM_S said:


> read through the whole thread but still can't make my mind up to start using this brand or not. What are your guys opinions on it??


Some people find it good as i did with my first tub but i am doubting it a little now. Can give a definite answer by January.

If you got the spare cash id get a tub and see how it works for you as everyone is different.


----------



## H_JM_S

chopthebench said:


> Some people find it good as i did with my first tub but i am doubting it a little now. Can give a definite answer by January.
> 
> If you got the spare cash id get a tub and see how it works for you as everyone is different.


Will be my first time using tane anyway. Used all the [email protected] antibiotics the doctores give, wouldnt refer me to a dermo cos he's a bell end!! So think it may be worth a punt and I don't know any other good sources for other brands of tane.


----------



## mark84

Accutane sides come in waves I've found when using the Cipla (good brand) stuff, sometimes you'll get really dry lips then they'll get a bit better for a week for no reason, then they're worse than ever.

One thing i can say is the tablets do look to contain some genuine accutane - those orangey specks you see in them - that's the normal colour from other brands i've seen of the active ingredient (like when i've popped open capsuals to take a peak inside etc)


----------



## Cronus

TBH, I'd like to hear more feedback on there oils...


----------



## mark84

Cronus said:


> TBH, I'd like to hear more feedback on there oils...


This thread is not about a supplier, that isn't allowed.


----------



## Cronus

mark84 said:


> This thread is not about a supplier, that isn't allowed.


I'm asking about the quality of a UGL, I'm not breaking any rules.


----------



## dusher

chopthebench said:


> Im not sure if my new tub is pish or i have suddenly got use to accutane.
> 
> I have been running it at 60mg ED now and i suffer from no nose bleeds and dont really have dry lips... some days i dont even need to put vaseline on my lips even in these dry cold days!
> 
> I have had spots continue to come out on my back and shoulders.
> 
> I really am doubting the new tub i got and will be taking it upto 80mg ED. At that dose my nose should be pretty much falling off from nose bleeds!
> 
> 40mg ED with my old tub kept my lips dried out, nose bleeds now and then and no spots at all! This new tub isnt doing the same even at a higher dose.
> 
> Will keep this updated.


Exactly how I feel. First couple of weeks were good then my acne has just got worse again.



H_JM_S said:


> read through the whole thread but still can't make my mind up to start using this brand or not. What are your guys opinions on it??


Personally I wouldn't. Just pay that bit more for better brands. Any generic liquid cap really.


----------



## Hotdog147

mark84 said:


> Accutane sides come in waves I've found when using the Cipla (good brand) stuff, sometimes you'll get really dry lips then they'll get a bit better for a week for no reason, then they're worse than ever.
> 
> One thing i can say is the tablets do look to contain some genuine accutane - those orangey specks you see in them - that's the normal colour from other brands i've seen of the active ingredient (like when i've popped open capsuals to take a peak inside etc)


Agree about the sides coming and going

I've been on accutane for 4 months now, first month was hell for breakouts and sides but almost clear now and dry lips and skin comes and goes weekly

It's strange!


----------



## dusher

Cronus said:


> TBH, I'd like to hear more feedback on there oils...


Heard people getting really bad pip's.


----------



## bigcraig1990

yea its definately underdosed, been doing 60mg a day for 2 months now and would say i you are going to use it toast it at 80mg a day (but at that price just get a better brand at a lower dose - im going to try irotin-20 here next month)..

also everyone saying they have been on accutane for 7months+... my doctor told me if i was to get it through them they wouldnt have me on it for more than 4months at 60/80mg a day as thats all even an exceptionally bad case would need... are you not just ruining yoursel toasting it for 7months?


----------



## Zzz102

bigcraig1990 said:


> yea its definately underdosed, been doing 60mg a day for 2 months now and would say i you are going to use it toast it at 80mg a day (but at that price just get a better brand at a lower dose - im going to try irotin-20 here next month)..
> 
> also everyone saying they have been on accutane for 7months+... my doctor told me if i was to get it through them they wouldnt have me on it for more than 4months at 60/80mg a day as thats all even an exceptionally bad case would need... are you not just ruining yoursel toasting it for 7months?


im under supervision of derm, ive got acne fulminans, worse case shes ever seen.. i could be on for a year.. only this month have i seen any improvement


----------



## H_JM_S

Hotdog147 said:


> Agree about the sides coming and going
> 
> I've been on accutane for 4 months now, first month was hell for breakouts and sides but almost clear now and dry lips and skin comes and goes weekly
> 
> It's strange!


What brand you running mate?


----------



## Hotdog147

H_JM_S said:


> What brand you running mate?


Intas pharmaceuticals, from HP


----------



## nlr

Do you need to use face moisturizer? I started 40mg today from my derm and he says I don't need it? When should I start feeling it? @Hotdog147


----------



## Hotdog147

nlr said:


> Do you need to use face moisturizer? I started 40mg today from my derm and he says I don't need it? When should I start feeling it? @Hotdog147


I don't use any mate, depending on how bad your acne is will determine how quick you see results

You should start experiencing sides within a week or 2, such as dry lips and eyes IME

I'm in month 4 now and at the 3 month mark is when I started to see dramatic improvements


----------



## needle

Hotdog147 said:


> Agree about the sides coming and going
> 
> I've been on accutane for 4 months now, first month was hell for breakouts and sides but almost clear now and dry lips and skin comes and goes weekly
> 
> It's strange!


Would the weekly or so changes come down to weather? Colder / drier days can make it worst etc or even any change of environment?


----------



## mark84

chopthebench said:


> Would the weekly or so changes come down to weather? Colder / drier days can make it worst etc or even any change of environment?


In my experience(i've taken about 9000 mg of it over past yr) it can affect it, but so can everything. It's a bit random all in all.

If any reputable members have got the balls for it and want to make some money reselling they should check out Isotretinoin (aka accutane) on alibaba, you can import a 10kg tub of it  would be great to cut out these shady middle men!


----------



## needle

mark84 said:


> In my experience(i've taken about 9000 mg of it over past yr) it can affect it, but so can everything. It's a bit random all in all.
> 
> If any reputable members have got the balls for it and want to make some money reselling they should check out Isotretinoin (aka accutane) on alibaba, you can import a 10kg tub of it  would be great to cut out these shady middle men!


Would you actually receive it? That is the question lol


----------



## mark84

Haha some use escrow servicesand that so i guess it's safe. I imagine thats where anabolic fusion labs and the others get theres from.


----------



## Lewy_h

Well on day 20 of 20mg and I'm more spotty than when I started !


----------



## needle

Lewy_h said:


> Well on day 20 of 20mg and I'm more spotty than when I started !


It gets worst before it gets better. Hope it turns the other way for you soon mate


----------



## Hotdog147

mark84 said:


> In my experience(i've taken about 9000 mg of it over past yr) it can affect it, but so can everything. It's a bit random all in all.
> 
> If any reputable members have got the balls for it and want to make some money reselling they should check out Isotretinoin (aka accutane) on alibaba, you can import a 10kg tub of it  would be great to cut out these shady middle men!


You would just be throwing your cash away

Stay away from alibaba


----------



## Hotdog147

Lewy_h said:


> Well on day 20 of 20mg and I'm more spotty than when I started !


This happened to me mate

How bad is your acne? Where abouts?

I think 20mg is a low dose if it's really bad, I'm on 80mg


----------



## Lewy_h

Hotdog147 said:


> This happened to me mate
> 
> How bad is your acne? Where abouts?
> 
> I think 20mg is a low dose if it's really bad, I'm on 80mg


Its not bad i just wanted to be completely free of spots. Shoulders get a few, and always have the odd one on my face but now it's gave me loads around my mouth and chin. I get loads of blackheads and read its good for them which was another reason I started it


----------



## mark84

Lewy_h said:


> Its not bad i just wanted to be completely free of spots. Shoulders get a few, and always have the odd one on my face but now it's gave me loads around my mouth and chin. I get loads of blackheads and read its good for them which was another reason I started it


Stick with it, can take a while to improve, the initial breakout you're experiencing is pretty normal.


----------



## Lewy_h

mark84 said:


> Stick with it, can take a while to improve, the initial breakout you're experiencing is pretty normal.


Will do cheers, look like **** at the minute ha


----------



## RossDave10

No more accutane on the HP site. I've just ran out. Anyone know of any where else ?


----------



## GodForbid

RossDave10 said:


> No more accutane on the HP site. I've just ran out. Anyone know of any where else ?


This please guys! I am stuck too!

I know rx cart sell it but have heard bad things about the site and products.


----------



## BBaddict

GodForbid said:


> This please guys! I am stuck too!
> 
> I know rx cart sell it but have heard bad things about the site and products.


I've used there accutane and although pricey i rate it. Cleared up all my acne nicely which was pretty bad at 60mg ED


----------



## needle

Yup i have moved to RXCart, not had any issues with them over the last few months of using them.


----------



## GodForbid

Thanks guys. Might give it a try then.


----------

